# Tips on the mad?



## outdoorsjunkie08 (Dec 4, 2006)

Me and my buddy have fished the Mad about 3 times in the past week and have only caught only one brown, we are fishing streamers, should we be using strike indicators with them?


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

outdoorsjunkie08, I sent you a PM.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

hit it again this morning, tried some new water. 3 fish around 12in a piece and lost a few dinks. most of the strikes were on the back nymph a #16, i typically somthing green on the mad but always bring pheasant tails and haresears, behind a #12 beadhead bugger or other nymph. with the nymphs i use a small strike indecator and work on making natural drifts, close to cover. i fish streamers without an indecator, swing them near snags, drift them anywhere fishy and always strip them all the way back. had a really nice brown come out of no where and slash at a sculpin today right at my feet. also had one good rise on a #20 midge but i struck to quick and barely felt him as i pulled the fly out.

i saw two guys this morning, was that you and your friend?


----------



## outdoorsjunkie08 (Dec 4, 2006)

river king,Me and my buddy were at the 36 bridge about 10 to 1 then we went to the 55 bridge i saw guys at both spots.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

that was me at 36, did you end up with one sunday?


----------



## outdoorsjunkie08 (Dec 4, 2006)

nope lol im still trying to get the casting and foundementals but im getting a new rod and reel soon and i was looking at the line and theres a good deal and a small store by my hous eon some line its wf-8 or somthing like that is that what i want?


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

outdoorsjunkie08 said:


> nope lol im still trying to get the casting and foundementals but im getting a new rod and reel soon and i was looking at the line and theres a good deal and a small store by my hous eon some line its wf-8 or somthing like that is that what i want?


wf-8 is too heavy, unless you are intending on throwing heavy stuff. wf-8 is even considered heavy for lake Erie steelhead. I've always fished the mad with 5wt or less.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

you'll definantly want smaller than an 8wt, 4-5wt is great on the mad, i often go down to a 3wt with dries. a good all around would probably be an 8.5-9ft 5wt, good for streamers and nymphs but you can easily throw dries when you need


----------



## flyfisherman (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi all, I'm a new poster/member here and so wanted to say "hi" to everyone as well as post this thread. 

I've fished the Mad for years and to Outdoorjunkie, you definitely want a fairly short rod (8'6" max) due to the overhanging trees and brush and I almost never use anything heavier than a 4wt. There simply aren't enough large fish or truly deep, snaggy water to warrant anything more.

As for flies, I almost always nymph the stream and use a dropper rig with either an indicator or tie-on a fly to act as one. Hare's ears, pheasant tails, bead-headed Princes, Copper Johns and the occasional cress bug in sizes 14-18 always produce fish for me. Don't leave home without them!

Tight lines!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I would also add this bit of advice. Take your time and study the water before you start fishing. Watch intently for activity. You will greatly increase your chances by slowing down and paying attention to your surrounding and what is going on in the water. look for fish suspended in the water collum, I found this many times and most guys are fishing underneithe them or over top. A stealthy appoach is also important on this water as it is heavily presured. Definatly 5wt or less as mentioned. Flyfisherman is right on with the nymphs. This time of year don't forget streamer such as sculpin patterns and olive bunny leaches. Remember take your time, don't rig up untill you get to where you want to fish, it slows you down and gives you time to watch the water. Also midges and bwo. The insectect hatch's are not very prolific but can produce this time of year if they are present. Good luck. 
PS slow down and watch. Oh yea did I mention slow down and watch and stealth. S


----------

